# Twisted buildings



## 10025 (Nov 24, 2004)

1








2








3








4









Does anyone know where they are?
And does anyone know more?


----------



## Rarewereld (Nov 6, 2002)

2: Prague


----------



## themongrel (May 21, 2004)

i'm pretty sure the first is somewhere in germany but i can't remeber where


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

1st one is in poland as i remember


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

#4 is in Niagara Falls, Canada


----------



## sjwmoore (Feb 17, 2005)

In England we have the twisted spire of Chesterfield church, buckled after building in middle ages


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

The most famous twister of all:

Turning Torso, Malmö!


----------



## Mosaic (Feb 18, 2005)

Turning Torso is one of the most stunning constructions in the world. I really love it.


----------



## railway stick (Jan 16, 2005)

First pic is in Sópot, Poland. It`s a suburb of Gdynia, near Gdánsk on the Baltic seashore.


----------



## PotatoGuy (May 10, 2005)

OMG those are awesome! I love that second one, the first one too


----------



## xXMrPinkXx (Aug 11, 2005)

At Medienhafen (Media Habour) Düsseldorf, Germany


----------



## 10025 (Nov 24, 2004)

Thx for your replies. Now I know where some of those buildings are.

Guggenheim Bilbao may also be called a twisted building:
1








2








3








4


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

If the Fordham Spire is completed, then that would be more famous than The Turning Torso.


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

*Paris*


----------



## Brendan (Feb 24, 2006)

WANCH said:


> If the Fordham Spire is completed, then that would be more famous than The Turning Torso.


 The Fordham Spire is grossly overrated.

Anyway, most of the Ripley's believe it or not museums are actually cuved and twisted, distorted.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

And there are 89 billion twisty buildings coming down the tubes, so there will
be plenty to choose from. Not my favourite building style,as it reminds me
of how cool PoMo looked at first, and how dated it looked shortly thereafter. But I LOVED that twisted spire in Chesterfield!!!


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

Project: Infinity Tower
Floor count: 80
Type: Residential
Location: Dubai Marina, Dubai
Height: 330m
*Status: Under construction*
Architects: Skidmore Owings & Merrill
Website: www.infinitytower.com
Construction start: 2006
*Construction end: 2008*
Key fact: Highest twisting tower in the world!


----------



## noran (Apr 2, 2005)

No. 1-crocked house- Poland (Pracownia Projektowa)
2-Ginger & Fred- Prague (Frank Gehry )


----------



## DarkFenX (Jan 8, 2005)

No.3 is the Strata Center in Cambridge, Massachusetts, USA. It is also build by Gehry.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

This building will soon be built in a Toronto suburb.


----------



## 10025 (Nov 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by *hkskyline*
> This building will soon be built in a Toronto suburb.












Designers: CHINESE architects from MAD office in Beijing.

Canadian media say it's a building "as sexy as Monroe".

The architects have denied that the building is designed to be sexy.

:blahblah: :blahblah: :blahblah: :blahblah: :blahblah: :blahblah:


----------



## elpolako (Apr 12, 2005)

railway stick said:


> First pic is in Sópot, Poland. It`s a suburb of Gdynia, near Gdánsk on the Baltic seashore.



Sopot isn't suburb of Gdynia, it's individual city, part of 3 city: Gdańsk, Sopot and Gdynia.


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

LOL thats screwed!


----------



## Bertez (Jul 9, 2005)

1 and 2 are crazy


----------



## Rachmaninov (Aug 5, 2004)

^^ Exactly. Now we civil engineers are having a REALLY REALLY bad time, I tell you...


----------



## 10025 (Nov 24, 2004)

I've found more examples:

1. UFA Palast Movie Theatre, Dresden

















2. Walt Disney Concert Hall, Los Angeles









3. A cartography school in Tokyo









4. Jüdisches Museum, Berlin









5. Federation Square, Melbourne









6. Kunsthaus, Graz, a museum of art









And of course the famous
7. Notre Dame du Haut, or Ronchamp


----------

